# I will work for food.



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

I was thinking that I would like to work for a few months in the woods, to get the feel of it.
I ask only the plane ticket and food for the time I stay there.
and a #####in` saw of course.
cheers.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you really are from Transylvania why not just transform yourself into a bat and fly here? Leave your fangs at home too.


----------



## The Count (Nov 15, 2010)

because my power fades when leaving natal lands...and I will wingless in the air...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you going to camp in the woods or will you expect a room as well as a ride to & from also, along with laundry, utilities...

Just sayin'...


.


----------



## The Count (Nov 15, 2010)

never got that far thinking I guess...but you make a good point there mate,


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Are you going to camp in the woods or will you expect a room as well as a ride to & from also, along with laundry, utilities...
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> ...



Who furnishes mix and bar oil will need to be discussed also.


----------



## The Count (Nov 16, 2010)

ok, let me put it this way: how much do I have to pay to be allowed to cut some wood ?


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 16, 2010)

Tell ya what.

There's a porta john and running water in my field.
Feel free to pitch a tent in July. Bieng from Transylvania, the swarms of 'skeeters shouldn't even register on your radar.
Chow isn't a problem.

Then if you put in 60+ hours a week pickin' berries and stacking Lugs, I'll let ya clear cut a bit in your spare time, but ya have to use your own saw unless you wish to run my Loaner 455.

Just send me the Address, and I'll send you the forms to get your I-9 and other paperwork sorted out, so you don't get busted and shipped to Mexico while visiting.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## The Count (Nov 16, 2010)

you are too kind. keep in touch then


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would first want to talk to somebody to find out what having Bela Lagose types running around my woods with chainsaws would do to my property values.


----------



## The Count (Nov 17, 2010)

not for the trees should you be worry...but for those who stray into the woods after dark...


----------



## fishercat (Nov 17, 2010)

*not a worry.*



Telepatique said:


> not for the trees should you be worry...but for those who stray into the woods after dark...



I've been wanting to try out the silver 45/70 slugs out anyway.


----------



## The Count (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah, I don`t know.....at first they were a pain in the a** but now they just ruin the cape.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 17, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> I was thinking that I would like to work for a few months in the woods, to get the feel of it.
> I ask only the plane ticket and food for the time I stay there.
> and a #####in` saw of course.
> cheers.



How much food do you eat Telepatique? Do you drink on the job?
John


----------



## The Count (Nov 17, 2010)

elaborate drink!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you really from Romania? My wife was born there. I've been there several times!


----------



## The Count (Nov 17, 2010)

really


----------



## fishercat (Nov 18, 2010)

*well if all else fails.................*



Telepatique said:


> yeah, I don`t know.....at first they were a pain in the a** but now they just ruin the cape.



I still have wood arrows!

I can even soak the shaft in Garlic and tip them will silver.TRIPLE WHAMMY!


----------



## The Count (Nov 18, 2010)

change my mind. not that hungry then...


----------



## GlenWimpy (Nov 18, 2010)

http://draculascastlesales.com/home.html


----------



## The Count (Nov 19, 2010)

*Bran*

have been there this year. beautiful places along the road.
I liked the hidden stairs a lot.

have you seen Transfagarasanu and Balea Lake?


----------

